# IG Rough Rider Conversion - WIP



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

Here are my Guard bikers, which I am using as Rough Riders. They're SM scout bikes and they use parts from the Cadian infantry squads and the command squads. I chose to use bikes over horses because frankly, horses look out of place charging down Terminators next to tanks. In fact, they look pretty damned stupid. 

Not to mention GW's RR models are downright _ugly_.










*Note:* these bikes have been heavily inspired by maqisad's work. (link)

The first step was buying what I needed. The reason I chose command squads over regular infantry is because I have enough infantry with lasguns, but I definitely need more special weapons. (Eg: meltaguns) so it's a win-win buy.










I used the special weapon grip arms together with the Scout hands to have them hold the handles of the bikes. I decided against the signature spear/halberd/explosive-10-foot-pole that you see on Riders, and instead opted for laspistols and close combat weapons. In game terms, I can explain it away by saying that they're represented as having already used their lances.










I wanted to follow a "roving band, hit-and-run" sort of theme, so the Guardsmen travel light. No heavy weapons, not even full lasrifles. (Notice the folding las carbine on the Sergeant's bike. Also the Space Marine for size comparison.)










My army follows an urban CoD theme, so the bases will be appropriately based with debris and the like. There will be six in total for this stage of the project, and I have two built so far. Work on the first base has begun, will get pics up soon.

I'm unsure of how often I will update, but rest assured, I'll get around to it. CoD: MW 2 is highly addictive, and I'll be getting Xbox live soon. Added onto college and work, that doesn't leave me that much time. 

C&C encouraged! Remember, I have four bikes to build, so any suggestions as to how to "pimp" them or achieve the effect I desire are more than welcome!


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Good work so far Rye! I agree that the bikes suit the guard better than horses, especially given the models that are available. Just a question though, what do the bikes look like without the front fairing in front of the hanlebars?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to say I am not 100% certain what legs your are using. I assume they are SM scout legs.

As far as piming up the ride, one's with some extra lights on the front may look good. How about some extar vox kit on another, ammo packs and the like.

It certainly is time for them to make some more rough rider models as the current ones are very dated. Good work so far, adn looking forward to seeing more of the squad.


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

@ Ebsolom: I'm sorry, fairings?
@ Humakt: Indeed they are! I had considered using the CCS legs repositioned, but I had the SM scouts on hand, so I figured, why not. Lights are a good idea, I happen to have a few left over from my tank accessory frames.

I don't really want to put on the antennae included with the bikes, because they're very fragile and will break even if I put them in the army case I have, but some spare vox casters would look pretty cool. 

The Scouts come with bandoliers of krak grenades which fit well on Guard torsos, as well as large amounts of ammo pouches and odd bits of gear. Two shotguns per scout, too! 

I'm wondering though, should I include the Astartes grenade launchers on the front, to act as the lances?

Thanks for the C&C, had nearly given up on the thread. Updates will follow soon!


----------

